# Canon Rebel XTi on RAW?



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone had any experience using RAW with the Canon Rebel XTi?
I plan on getting a Canon 50mm F1.4 lens. I have Photoshop CS3. I have never used RAW before and I plan on using it too...

Besides people talking about why RAW is better, is there any visual aides to show how much more RAW files can be modified to look better? Such as two identical images, one in modified in raw, one modified the JPG in photoshop or whatever? (So you can look at the differences)

What exactly can u change better in RAW anyway? Its the colors and WB right?

Anyways, Photoshop can handle RAWS right?

Does the XTi shoot fast enough in RAW comparable to JPG?


----------



## NateS (Apr 22, 2008)

The biggest thing that you can change in raw that can't be done with a JPEG is changing the exposure/lighting.  If you blow out a sky on a JPG, then you're shot is gone, but in RAW, it can often be saved by dropping the exposure on the raw file.  I also like raw because on indoor people shots I like to use Color Mode 1a, but every other shot, (landscapes, animals, people outside), I perfer Color mode IIIa.  Shooting RAW lets me leave it set as IIIa and then batch change those files to Ia when I have a few indoor people shots (I never remember to change it on the camera).

If you are a good enough photographer to be confident that you'll have every setting just right and exposed perfectly, then I'm not sure that there is a need to shoot anything other than JPEG.  For the rest of us, there's RAW.


----------



## crh428 (Apr 22, 2008)

Just try it out for yourself and see what you think, set the camera to RAW+JPEG, snap away, download them, play with them, see what you think.

All the pictures you take are free, that's the best thing about digital.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 22, 2008)

http://www.ronbigelow.com/articles/raw/raw.htm


----------



## davebmck (Apr 22, 2008)

I started shooting raw + jpeg on my XTi.  I compared the two versions and at first the jpegs looked better that my processed raw files.  As I learned more about what I was doing I got to the point that my processed raw files always look better that the jpegs.  Now I only shoot raw.  I like the flexibility it gives me.


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## randerson07 (Apr 22, 2008)

I like that i can process a raw file. then a year later I can go back to that raw file and reset all the settings and process it as I see fit again.

They call it having a digital negative. Im sure you could do it with a JPG too but good luck getting it back to what you shot it at.


----------

